# Had a stereo shop installed LED headlights 2 months ago, driver side now flickers



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

If you are not moving more than likely it is not the harness. If the lamp is connected to something that has a large current draw and that something cycles it could be that.

You can get a fair idea if the resister is the correct size by measuring the resistance across it.

It is more than likely that it is a bad connection, but it could be the lamp as well.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

There's a glare in the headlight cover that looks like it's coming from the headlight. Yet I can see the headlight flickering. I suspect it means you have a bad bulb.

Are both sides doing this or just one?

I'd start checking the warranty.


----------



## moko (Oct 2, 2018)

ChevyGuy said:


> There's a glare in the headlight cover that looks like it's coming from the headlight. Yet I can see the headlight flickering. I suspect it means you have a bad bulb.
> 
> Are both sides doing this or just one?
> 
> I'd start checking the warranty.


just driver side


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Most likely bad LED.


----------

